# She needs a home



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I wish I could take her but my gf said not now 

http://www.4leggedlove.com/adoption.htm


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Kian and Kali....sounds very good together!


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

If I was in Canada I would have her. My wife was very interested but I just tested the water with the advert to see how she liked the idea. mmmmmmmmmm, is another V on the cards ???


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

She's a beautiful dog. I really hope someone can provide a home for her.

Sometimes folks are reticent to adopt an older dog believing that they absolutely must start with a puppy. This really is not true.
My two dogs came to me at 2 years old ( Tika), and 11months old (Gunnr). The experience of taking an "older" dog and incorporating them into the household has been phenomenol. I thinkl I've actually learned more about V's in the last 10 months than the past ten years. They've really taught me alot. 
I had my "formula" for starting puppies out down pretty well, but starting out an older, stronger, dog made me have step outside my box, and really look at them and think about how to get to the next step.
There was a point where both of them, indivdually, decided that "this was where they wanted to be", and that they wanted to be part of the household, and family. It was a cool moment.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

I just emailed the agency for more info. Kali sounds like a great dog. The only problem would be shipping her to Hawaii. I can only imagine the airline fee .


----------

